# Clayton GA - 124557 - "Alice" F German Shepherd - 2nd time in CCAC!



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1246046.123998.339511346067908&type=1&theater


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

124557 - "Alice" F German Shepherd - 2nd time in CCAC!

These animals are at Clayton County Animal Control at 1396 Government Circle Jonesboro, GA 30236. For help with rescue coordination, please email [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Does anyone know why this is her second time here? She looks like a sweetheart.


----------

